# Selenium Integrationstest: "Weg zu weit"?



## Saheeda (12. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, dass scheinbar willkürlich IDs (von HTML-Tags) nicht gefunden werden. Dadurch schlagen mir rein zufällig immer irgendwelche Tests fehl.

Die entsprechenden Tags/IDs sind definitiv vorhanden. (Mehrfach mit Firebug und Debugger kontrolliert.)

Ist es theoretisch möglich, dass der "Weg" von der Startseite bis hinunter zu den Seiten, auf denen ich dann tatsächlich etwas mache, zu lang ist? Kann es sein, dass er an irgendeinem Punkt schlicht nicht mehr hinterher kommt?

Wie gehe ich am besten damit um, damit meine Tests wirklich zuverlässig sind?
1. Thread.sleeps einbauen? IMHO nicht ganz Sinn der Sache, den Code damit zuzuklatschen, nur damit er mit nachladen hinterherkommt.
2. Abkürzen? Ich könnte theoretisch direkt die URLs ansprechen und die benötigten Parameter per Hand eintragen. Ist das dann aber noch ein Integrationstest, wenn ich die ganzen Klickwege, die ein User gehen müsste, einfach überspringen und direkt auf die Seite gehe? Meines Wissens sollen genau die Tests ja sicherstellen, dass es vom User benutzbar ist.

So richtig toll fühlt sich keine der beiden Varianten an :-/


----------



## BuckRogers (7. Sep 2015)

Hi,

es ist an sich auch eher ein automatisierter acceptance test. IntegrationTest ist es auch wenn du dem Controller einfach die Parameter übergibst, über URL... oder direkt im Test. Benutzt du selenium API oder das Browser plugin?


----------



## thecain (7. Sep 2015)

Arbeitest du mit Angular? Protractor sollte Standardmässig auf Angular warten, intern wird soweit ich das im Kopf habe waitForAngular() aufgerufen.

Falls nicht, wäre ein wait () durchaus ok. Ein User muss ja auch warten bis eine Seite geladen ist.

/e siehe Antwort von Julie zu was ähnlichem https://github.com/angular/protractor/issues/1086


----------

